# Audyssey calibration VERY loud



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

So I finally have a prepro with Audessey (PR-SC885P). Ran my first sweep and WOW. Very loud, as in running for the amp gain loud. I had previously trimmed the channels to 75db with the internal pink noise and figured audessey would have similar levels but it is SO much louder. Is this "normal"? Could there be something wrong with my mic, that it is detecting low levels?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Audyssey ignores all previous settings when it runs the tests.
2. Audyssey automatically increases the level of the test signals if it detects high noise levels in the environment.

Kal


----------

